# Lets talk about being shut down



## bitterStrength (May 15, 2015)

I want to have a conversation about being shut down and ways to tell if you are in fact you actually really shut down.

so I know the first thing you guys are going to say is " get blood work done", which is the right answer. so lets talk about blood work.  Are there calculations you can do WHILE ON CYCLE to determine when you are shut down 

so if you get your test value before your cycle as a base point, then lets say every 4 weeks during cycle, what can you do with these numbers?

Obviously your test levels will raise while on cycle. So if you take your elevated value and minus your base value, that will let you know how much you have increased your test level on whatever dose your on. Now as your cycle goes on, and your natural test levels begin to drop, your overall number will begin to drop. So if my thinking is right ( probably not), once your value drops the amount of what  your base value was, then you will be shut down.

what are your thought on this?

one thing I see that's wrong with this is that your test levels increase as your cycle goes on until you have a stabilized blood levels.

if we can figure out how to calculate this mathematically then we can use the "rate of drop" to accurately and safely determine how long our cycles need or can be.


----------



## LeanHerm (May 15, 2015)

Well after numerous cycles and different lengths you really can't go by what you did before, because it's always different.  It also has a lot to deal with which compounds you ran.  Yeah, running a test only cycle compared to a test tren cycle are two completely different ballgames. Some it takes months to fully recover from some of these 19 nor compounds. There's really nothing to talk about because when you're shit down you know it.  There's nothing. Really to discuss because it sucks. 


Think of pinning like a bucket with a bunch of holes In the bottom,  and you pour more water into it then the holes can take. That's how it works with us when pinning gear. You slam a bunch of gear into your glute and it's just like the bucket. You can't take all the gear at once so it takes time to absorb so giving that it's hard to know the exact time you'll be shutdown for after you stop for pct. there's been graphs and charts and all kinds of other shit but really who gives a shit because the half life's give you a pretty good estimate and serms are cheap so if you waste a little so what.


----------



## LeanHerm (May 15, 2015)

I'm also confused as to what you're actually asking. I'm honking this is for pct but I can be wrong. I dk


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 15, 2015)

Your bloodwork will show suppression of the hpta when you look at LH and FSH on cycle, not your test.

Without blood work you can tell by your atrophied testicles. 

If you take an anabolic you WILL experience suppression. You shouldn't be concerned with it during cycle except to say HCG can and should be used to provide for better recovery.


----------

